# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Return to Doodle-Land, with a new perspective. (Exaggerated perspective map).

## UnstableGunEnthusiast

Welcome back to Doodle-Land, where everything is still experimental, and very *very* sketchy. I tried to improve upon the previous map, by adding some atmospheric perspective, more details to the objects in the foreground and deliberately doing less details in the background, and the compass is in perspective as well. I decided to go with a three-dimensional compass rose, although I'm not quite certain whether it fits well with the rest of the map or not.

There's some basic shading and a gradual decrease in tone, away from the coastline. Hopefully this gives the landmass a sense of.... Emerging out of the water, so to speak. Ah well, I look forward to hearing what everybody thinks. Criticism is eagerly welcomed.

----------


## JonathanCR

I think it's really nicely done. My only criticism is: why are the mountains in the foreground smaller than the hills (dunes?) in the background? It rather dispels the perspective illusion. Otherwise though, this is a very striking style.

----------


## MistyBeee

I love it a lot, UGE, and it's a pleasure to see you're still working on improving this style ! The perspective totally makes sense here, and the banners look amazing ! Good point for the compass too : it's way better in 3D, but but it sounds it has not exactly the same perspective than the other elements : may it be what confuse you ?

----------


## UnstableGunEnthusiast

> I think it's really nicely done. My only criticism is: why are the mountains in the foreground smaller than the hills (dunes?) in the background? It rather dispels the perspective illusion. Otherwise though, this is a very striking style.


Thank you for the feedback. Yes, the hills in the foreground may be problematic. I tried to make the mountains in the background look further away, with an attempt at atmospheric perspective, which is why it looks dune-ish, I suppose.

----------


## UnstableGunEnthusiast

> I love it a lot, UGE, and it's a pleasure to see you're still working on improving this style ! The perspective totally makes sense here, and the banners look amazing ! Good point for the compass too : it's way better in 3D, but but it sounds it has not exactly the same perspective than the other elements : may it be what confuse you ?


Thank you, I did spend a bit of time on that banner in the foreground. In hindsight, maybe I should have put in more contrast, especially on the banners in the back. And yes, the perspective on the compass looks off, but I couldn't do it using the perspective of the horizon line, it would've been too distorted. Ah well, I'll keep working on it. Anything else you feel doesn't work quite well? (Again, thank you for the feedback. You're always such an amazing support).

----------


## jshoer

This is a really striking and innovative style!

I think getting the right balance on fading the mountains into the background is going to be a challenge. They should maintain the same shapes as the foreground mountains, and they probably means carrying back some more of the jagged rock contour lines. Maybe the way to give them atmospheric haze depth cues is to reduce their contrast relative to the foreground mountains?

----------


## arsheesh

Very nice work, the rendering on the mountains is very good.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

